# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  NEWS Kai Greene banned from competing at Mr.O this year.

## william981125

BIG NEWS. IFBB and Jim Manion fked Kai again. He's not allowed to compete at the Olympia this year. 



Check out the news here on why he was banned : BREAKING NEWS: KAI GREENE NOT ALLOWED TO COMPETE IN MR. OLYMPIA 2015 â DoYouEven â The Home of Fitness & Entertainment

But even if he shows up, politics will give Phil another win anyway.

----------


## marcus300

I heard about this a few days ago, 

Politics again

----------


## NACH3

Wtf... Not even allowed to compete... Sure says something is fixed(politics)... It's gettin ridiculous!

----------


## DCI

Any explanation to why he isn't allowed to compete?? I can't watch the vid at the mo.

----------


## william981125

> Any explanation to why he isn't allowed to compete?? I can't watch the vid at the mo.


This here says it's something to do with his new supplement line Dynamik Muscle.
BREAKING NEWS: KAI GREENE NOT ALLOWED TO COMPETE IN MR. OLYMPIA 2015 â DoYouEven â The Home of Fitness & Entertainment

----------


## DCI

Well, that was stupid by his agent no one gets a free ride

----------


## NACH3

> Well, that was stupid by his agent no one gets a free ride


I watched that after I posted lol - not sure why they thought launching a new supp line this way(w/out paying dues) would work?? :Hmmmm:

----------


## DCI

> I watched that after I posted lol - not sure why they thought launching a new supp line this way(w/out paying dues) would work??


Yeh me too, I was thinking the same no exhibtors get to be there for free its how it works all over the world. Very strange set up no one person is bigger than the show itself imo. 

Also all these supp lines are just the same product re labeled imo

----------


## william981125

> Yeh me too, I was thinking the same no exhibtors get to be there for free its how it works all over the world. Very strange set up no one person is bigger than the show itself imo. 
> 
> Also all these supp lines are just the same product re labeled imo


All whey proteins or creatine or weight gainers come from the same manufacturer I think, made the same way, only to be labelled with different signature from different bbers at different prices. People still buy them thats why marketing and advertising is still working. Because everything on the label is true and whatever the advertisements say are true and whatever the media is saying is true as well according to our society.

----------


## NACH3

> Yeh me too, I was thinking the same no exhibtors get to be there for free its how it works all over the world. Very strange set up no one person is bigger than the show itself imo. 
> 
> *Also all these supp lines are just the same product re labeled imo*




^^ yep! 

Idk what they were thinkin either(has to be more to it and they're using this against him now)?!...

----------


## DCI

> All whey proteins or creatine or weight gainers come from the same manufacturer I think, made the same way, only to be labelled with different signature from different bbers at different prices. People still buy them thats why marketing and advertising is still working. Because everything on the label is true and whatever the advertisements say are true and whatever the media is saying is true as well according to our society.



I know a lot of the base powders are made in Ireland due to our massive milk out put etc same for baby food powders most are made here too. 





> [/B]
> 
> ^^ yep! 
> 
> Idk what they were thinkin either(has to be more to it and they're using this against him now)?!...


There must be more to it. I wouldn't be a massive fan of Kai tbh but you gotta feel bad for the fcker that hes not allowed to even compete thats a bit harsh imo.

----------


## NACH3

> I know a lot of the base powders are made in Ireland due to our massive milk out put etc same for baby food powders most are made here too. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be more to it. I wouldn't be a massive fan of Kai tbh but you gotta feel bad for the fcker that hes not allowed to even compete thats a bit harsh imo.


I'm not too much either - I like his mindset tho - but what they're doing is fvkin ridiculous(the IFBB period)

----------


## kelkel

Penalize him financially or otherwise but to remove a competitor from a contest that is only held once per year is a bit rough.

----------


## DCI

> I'm not too much either - I like his mindset tho - but what they're doing is fvkin ridiculous(the IFBB period)


Same for me too man. Yeh they all say that they want the competitors to broadcast a better image and here the organisers just look petty by banning him from the comp

----------


## marcus300

> I watched that after I posted lol - not sure why they thought launching a new supp line this way(w/out paying dues) would work??


Wonder if they do grapefruit flavour protein

----------


## Mr.BB

> Wonder if they do grapefruit flavour protein


Humm, seems you share Kai's taste in fruit...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Far from massive

Hopefully somehow a the two groups can come together and work something out, in time to reverse things. They can say publically that Kais people reached out and did this and that allowing them to reverse the decision. Banning a top competitor from a show, particularly this close to the show, does the sport NO GOOD whatsoever IMHO.

----------


## william981125

I think there's a lot more going on in the ifbb. First we had Steve cook saying he's not competing in physique this year. Then we have dlb. Now kai. What next? Jim manion announcing the Olympia cancelled this Thursday night?

----------


## btpolak

I've been keeping up with this on youtube, I admittedly watch luimarco on the "daiillyy," and IFBB has a response via Olympia promoter on FLEX online. According to him, Kai has not been banned and can compete. Maybe there is some contract conflicts that is really screwing him.

----------


## Metalject

> I think there's a lot more going on in the ifbb. First we had Steve cook saying he's not competing in physique this year. Then we have dlb. Now kai. What next? Jim manion announcing the Olympia cancelled this Thursday night?


That would be devastating for the 46 fans that actually bought tickets.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Kai gained 100k followers in his instagram in the past days , while phil heath deactivated his account, i think kai did this for the attention and everyone will buy his supps out of pity and fanboyism

----------


## william981125

> Kai gained 100k followers in his instagram in the past days , while phil heath deactivated his account, i think kai did this for the attention and everyone will buy his supps out of pity and fanboyism


Phil's account is back online. Guess what you said already worked.

----------


## Metalject

> Kai gained 100k followers in his instagram in the past days , while phil heath deactivated his account, i think kai did this for the attention and everyone will buy his supps out of pity and fanboyism


If that's actually his plan it will fail. Bodybuilding fans aren't loyal to the competitors they like as people are to their favorite sports team. More importantly, of all the people that buy supplements actual bodybuilding fans represent probably less than 1% of all purchasers. This is something bodybuilding.com figured out a long time ago and is one of the reasons they've had some success...they don't cater to actual bodybuilders. 

...and this is something the bodybuilding industry, both industry people and competitors can't seem to get their heads around. Bodybuilding could be a successful industry (to an extent, it would still be a fringe thing) but people who are involved are so blind to reality and so desperately want to believe everyone cares as much as they do that it will continue to wither and die if left as is.

----------


## william981125

> If that's actually his plan it will fail. Bodybuilding fans aren't loyal to the competitors they like as people are to their favorite sports team. More importantly, of all the people that buy supplements actual bodybuilding fans represent probably less than 1% of all purchasers. This is something bodybuilding.com figured out a long time ago and is one of the reasons they've had some success...they don't cater to actual bodybuilders. 
> 
> ...and this is something the bodybuilding industry, both industry people and competitors can't seem to get their heads around. Bodybuilding could be a successful industry (to an extent, it would still be a fringe thing) but people who are involved are so blind to reality and so desperately want to believe everyone cares as much as they do that it will continue to wither and die if left as is.


Because actual bodybuilding fans know most supplements are bullshit. Not even a 15 year old would believe Kai used his own supplements or any protein powder to get to his level.

----------


## Metalject

> Because actual bodybuilding fans know most supplements are bullshit. Not even a 15 year old would believe Kai used his own supplements or any protein powder to get to his level.


My opinion of supplements has changed a little over the years. At one time I thought exactly as you just said, but I look at it a little differently now. The way supplements are some times marketed is a little over the top, but that's no different than the way anything is marketed. Does anyone actually believe if you buy a certain brand of deodorant that every hot woman on earth will fall at your feet? Of course not, but commercials sure do imply it. But even though 1000 naked women aren't going to show up at your door that doesn't mean deodorant is useless. Deodorant is a good thing and supplements are a good thing. But if you want 1000 of the hottest naked women at your door you're going to need more than deodorant, but deodorant is still a start. And if you want to look like Kai Greene you're going to need more than supplements, but that doesn't mean they're useless. Most bodybuilders do take a fair amount of supplements...very true that it's not all they take but they do take them.

----------


## papathesmurf

I lost almost every bit of respect that I have for Kai. Is he a fantastic bodybuilder... Yes ! However Kai clearly tries to play the victim card every chance he gets. Everything from the lighting, the chain link fence to his fake tears made me question the video from the start. Kai tried to hold the IFBB hostage and the IFBB did not budge. Did he ever apologies to the folks who spent money to fly to vegas to see him compete? No. Kai is a selfish (and greedy) man and as this situation unfolds it makes me question his character more.

Oh it should be noted I was a pretty big Kai fan until the events of the past week.

----------

